# Enlarger too bright?



## ace4994 (Mar 20, 2014)

I use a color enlarger (Saunders/LPL 67D Dichroic Color) to make B/W prints. At f/16, I'm having to toe the line of 2 seconds exposure for a bit washed out, and 3 seconds being too much. This obviously gives me no time to dodge/burn, so I was wondering what I can do to fix this. I've read something about using the magenta and yellow filters, but when I turn them, there is no visible change. Is that normal? I tried to make a print with both of the dials set to 90, but at f/11 and 5 seconds, the image came out way almost black.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

Are you printing on polycontrast paper?


----------



## ace4994 (Mar 20, 2014)

Printing on Adorama variable grade RC paper.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 20, 2014)

ace4994 said:


> Printing on Adorama variable grade RC paper.



Adorama sells remote control paper?
That is awesome. I'm going to order some tomorrow and make paper airplanes!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> ace4994 said:
> 
> 
> > Printing on Adorama variable grade RC paper.
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Mar 20, 2014)

ace4994 said:


> Printing on Adorama variable grade RC paper.



Are you setting the magenta & yellow values for the desired contrast grade?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 20, 2014)

ace4994 said:


> but when I turn them, there is no visible change. Is that normal?



You should see a visible change in the light when you turn those dials ... if not, then it needs repair.

>> I think Ann (below) has the right answer >>


----------



## ann (Mar 21, 2014)

You need to engage the filter pack, there should be a switch either on the side or on the front of the enlarger. Sounds as if you are just using the white light function which is great for focusing


----------



## Baybers (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi,
I don't know your particular enlarger so I'm not sure if these suggestions will work - install a smaller watt bulb or install a neutral density filter between the light source and lens. I have done both on my old Meopta and they work a treat when exposure times are too short.


----------

